# grapples



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi guys,
I'm just trying to get started trapping mostly coyotes and I hear about you guys using grapples on your coyote traps. Are these somthing you made your self or do you guys buy them somewhere and how are they used? Thanks alot in advance .


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i buy them.. i only use them in areas that i cant use a stake because they would be pulled up


----------

